# ACS vs DIAC Work Experience Assessment



## delalaym (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello,

In a previous post, I asked about the problem I had understanding the letter from the ACS. I started working on August 6th 2001 and the ACS says it is considering my experience after August 2005 to be considered "skilled" (so 4 years taken out even though I am a software engineer applying under "software engineer", go figure...) So I put August 1st in my EOI, which gives me 65 points and got invited. But now I am having second thought. Does after August 2005 mean August 1st or September 1st... the user "espresso" replied nicely in my other post that maybe it means September 1st and that I should maybe let my invite expire... I don't know...

Also, when we fill the DIAC visa application (189), when they ask for work experience do we put the whole experience this time or only the date given by the ACS?

Did anyone has had DIAC give them more experience than what the ACS gave them?

Finally, did anyone have anymore clarity on that confusion regarding the new kind of assessment that the ACS is making (not recognizing part of the experience)?

Thanks!

delalaym


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

delalaym said:


> Hello,
> 
> In a previous post, I asked about the problem I had understanding the letter from the ACS. I started working on August 6th 2001 and the ACS says it is considering my experience after August 2005 to be considered "skilled" (so 4 years taken out even though I am a software engineer applying under "software engineer", go figure...) So I put August 1st in my EOI, which gives me 65 points and got invited. But now I am having second thought. Does after August 2005 mean August 1st or September 1st... the user "espresso" replied nicely in my other post that maybe it means September 1st and that I should maybe let my invite expire... I don't know...
> 
> ...


Hello,

As far as I know you should have put 1st September in your EOI. Regarding the Visa application I prefer to let someone else reply as I'm not at this stage right now. Hope this helps


----------



## delalaym (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's my complete situation to give more clarity:

Started working on August 6th 2001. 

Sent the info to the ACS. The reply was:

The following employment after August 2005 is equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

Date: 08/01 to 01/13
Position: XXXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: CANADA

they haven't put the exact date as the starting time. Just august 2001. I am still working there so I can get an updated letter from my employer that shows the same thing. 

What would you guys have put as a starting date in your EOI? I put August 1st but that might be wrong...

Thanks!

delalaym


----------



## coolhunk (May 30, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> As far as I know you should have put 1st September in your EOI. Regarding the Visa application I prefer to let someone else reply as I'm not at this stage right now. Hope this helps


Hello Vincentlf & delalaym -

Sorry to jump in this but i have confirmed this with Immi as well as ACS department and they specifically told to put exp from "next month" first date while showing your exp ..so in your case it should be Sept.

Also as you guys reached far then me in filling Visa application , can you advice on below please -
........

I got my EOI approved on monday ,I am filling visa application right now .
I got stucked on point -8/17.

YOUR usual country of residence ?
(From the option list, select your usual country of residence.
In a later step, you will be asked to provide your full residential address in this country.)


Residential address ?
Contact telephone numbers ? (in the course of processing this application, the department may need to contact you. Where possible, provide either an Australian or international telephone, mobile/cell or fax number.)

I am basically from India , living in Australia on 457 since last 2 years .

What should be my usual country of residence - India or Australia.
IF my usual country of residence in India ..then what contact number i should give - as they are going to contact me on same number whenever they want during processing of visa ..

Kindly advice.
CH..


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

It should be India though you are currently in Australia, you are on a temporary visa and not a resident there. Here you can see the word "resident"; you are still a resident in India. As for the phone number, you can simply provide your Australian number, and it is not a big deal as I have been there done that. Good luck!





coolhunk said:


> Hello Vincentlf & delalaym -
> 
> Sorry to jump in this but i have confirmed this with Immi as well as ACS department and they specifically told to put exp from "next month" first date while showing your exp ..so in your case it should be Sept.
> 
> ...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

delalaym said:


> Here's my complete situation to give more clarity:
> 
> Started working on August 6th 2001.
> 
> ...


This is exactly my case as well. So desperately looking for the answer to this mystery. In my case ACS has assessed my experience as skilled *AFTER AUG 2008*... now I need to make a decision before the next invitation round either to consider skilled employment from next month i..e Sep 1 2008 or from Aug 10 2008 (as my 2 years of job completes on Aug 9 2008)

Hope someone who has the practical experience of this can guide us through.
regards,
Roposh


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

roposh said:


> This is exactly my case as well. So desperately looking for the answer to this mystery. In my case ACS has assessed my experience as skilled AFTER AUG 2008... now I need to make a decision before the next invitation round either to consider skilled employment from next month i..e Sep 1 2008 or from Aug 10 2008 (as my 2 years of job completes on Aug 9 2008)
> 
> Hope someone who has the practical experience of this can guide us through.
> regards,
> Roposh


Don't worry too much.. 

Just go by no of days... 

If u have a 2 years deduction, then subtract 730 days and that day after 730 days is the start of your skilled employment date.. 

Even if u r awfully wrong, still I think there's no reason to feel wrong for mentioning august.. You can always argue this case with your CO and 100% of the time you are gonna win the argument.. 

Cheers..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

delalaym said:


> Hello,
> 
> In a previous post, I asked about the problem I had understanding the letter from the ACS. I started working on August 6th 2001 and the ACS says it is considering my experience after August 2005 to be considered "skilled" (so 4 years taken out even though I am a software engineer applying under "software engineer", go figure...) So I put August 1st in my EOI, which gives me 65 points and got invited. But now I am having second thought. Does after August 2005 mean August 1st or September 1st... the user "espresso" replied nicely in my other post that maybe it means September 1st and that I should maybe let my invite expire... I don't know...
> 
> ...


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-acs-not-deducting-your-work-experience.html*


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-acs-not-deducting-your-work-experience.html*


About 2013,
I have read your post in couple of threads. You are missing the point. There is *no confusion over the criteria* for skilled employment. 

In my case ACS has assessed my experience as skilled *AFTER AUG 2008 *and we are fine that because we understand that 2 years is a minimum requirement to be eligible to claim points for skilled employment *but what we are doing here is actually trying to inter-prate this AFTER AUG 2008 phrase.*

Does this 'AFTER AUG 2008' mean that we should claim points from 1 sep 2008 in EOI or does it mean that since my 2 years of experience completes on Aug 9 2008 so I can claim points from Aug 10 2008.

Hope you have understood the query now.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## delalaym (Jul 15, 2013)

roposh said:


> This is exactly my case as well. So desperately looking for the answer to this mystery. In my case ACS has assessed my experience as skilled AFTER AUG 2008... now I need to make a decision before the next invitation round either to consider skilled employment from next month i..e Sep 1 2008 or from Aug 10 2008 (as my 2 years of job completes on Aug 9 2008)
> 
> Hope someone who has the practical experience of this can guide us through.
> regards,
> Roposh


 for me it said : after august 2005. I wrote to the acs and they said:

For points purposes you can claim from August 2005 onwards. 

So I assume from august.

I also called DIAC and they seem to interpret it the same way...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

delalaym said:


> for me it said : after august 2005. I wrote to the acs and they said:
> 
> For points purposes you can claim from August 2005 onwards.
> 
> ...


Dear Delalaym,
You can not imagine how important your response is  Really thank u very much for that. I, and I am sure many others, will highly appreciate if you could share the response from ACS and DIAC on this forum. Thanks alot once again.

regards,
roposh


----------



## delalaym (Jul 15, 2013)

I got an invitation and i put august 1st 2005... Now I wonder what to put in the Visa application itself... They ask for my last 10 years of work... Do i put august 1st 2005 or august 6th 2001 (the real date I started...


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

There should be a tick box reading relevant or irrelevant, so you should divide your work experience based on the date assessed by ACS; that means from Aug 2001 - Aug 2005 after you describe the nature of your job and roles, you then tick irrelevant. I know it sounds odd as the job description may in fact be relevant to the nominated occupation but ACS already gave its decision about you being skilled after 2005, which you would tick later as relevant to claim points though the job description may be exactly the same before that. 

Hope that was helpful.



delalaym said:


> I got an invitation and i put august 1st 2005... Now I wonder what to put in the Visa application itself... They ask for my last 10 years of work... Do i put august 1st 2005 or august 6th 2001 (the real date I started...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

delalaym said:


> I got an invitation and i put august 1st 2005... Now I wonder what to put in the Visa application itself... They ask for my last 10 years of work... Do i put august 1st 2005 or august 6th 2001 (the real date I started...


I think in visa application you should mention all the experience irrespective of the fact if that is assessed as 'skilled' by ACS or not. However, when there is a question regarding "skilled experience" then you should mention ACS certified experience only.

regards, 
roposh


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

delalaym said:


> I got an invitation and i put august 1st 2005... Now I wonder what to put in the Visa application itself... They ask for my last 10 years of work... Do i put august 1st 2005 or august 6th 2001 (the real date I started...


Hi Delalaym , 

Thanks for this . 

ACS calculates periods of work based on just month/year -without considering the actual date - and they leave out the last month of work, I am thinking it should mean we can use the "month" they quote in the results letter since they left that out too from the deducted years of experience . Am I right ? So, in my case for eg: "The following experince after Oct2010 .............." should mean that I will complete 3 years of exp. come Oct2013 ? 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

roposh said:


> About 2013,
> I have read your post in couple of threads. You are missing the point. There is *no confusion over the criteria* for skilled employment.
> 
> In my case ACS has assessed my experience as skilled *AFTER AUG 2008 *and we are fine that because we understand that 2 years is a minimum requirement to be eligible to claim points for skilled employment *but what we are doing here is actually trying to inter-prate this AFTER AUG 2008 phrase.*
> ...


Let me be clear here again and i quote, "When it comes to present your application for ACT/State Sponsorship/CO(VISA) you have to mention your complete exp ( along with relevant supporting doc. to claim max points) from the day you start the job till date you filing you application."

ACS now only concentrating on accessing you education and exp to evaluate "IF you qualify(if yes to which category) for minimum requirement or not".

In other words *ACS is NO MORE Experience authentication authority.*

Now you have to mention your complete exp to SS/CO and they will decide on your EXP and authenticate if they find it genuine. 

I hope it clears you dough if not please directly call Sate/ACT/DIAC


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dieti said:


> There should be a tick box reading relevant or irrelevant, so you should divide your work experience based on the date assessed by ACS; that means from Aug 2001 - Aug 2005 after you describe the nature of your job and roles, you then tick irrelevant. I know it sounds odd as the job description may in fact be relevant to the nominated occupation but ACS already gave its decision about you being skilled after 2005, which you would tick later as relevant to claim points though the job description may be exactly the same before that.
> 
> Hope that was helpful.



I am really confused with this answer.
If you check the ACS Criteria pdf document clearly, you will find it mentioned 'Required Work Experience' as *2 year relevant to ANZSCO*.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

ACS already admitted that they are *relevant* to ANZSCO, and when one need answer the question in EOI as whether relevant or not, he or she should follow ACS as answer '*YES*'.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

What is the source of this?

*"When it comes to present your application for ACT/State Sponsorship/CO(VISA) you have to mention your complete exp ( along with relevant supporting doc. to claim max points) from the day you start the job till date you filing you application."*


----------



## delalaym (Jul 15, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> I am really confused with this answer.
> If you check the ACS Criteria pdf document clearly, you will find it mentioned 'Required Work Experience' as 2 year relevant to ANZSCO.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> ...


I know all of this is so confusing. I wish ACS/DIAC would give clear info on this. Which beginning date to put in eoi and then which date to put in the actual visa application...


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

It is not that confusing if you take what point you are claiming into consideration each step you are filling out your EOI. You just have to be careful with your entries wherever you want to claim the point. Say, ACS says you are skilled after Aug 2005, then to automatically let the system calculate your EOI's point correctly based on ACS, you have to divide the work experience into sections, and your CO of course understands these new rules. If you put everything in as relevant, the system will automatically give you more points which is not in align with ACS's decision though you may have to provide evidence for all the reduced work experience years. You guys are making your life so difficult; I am just saying. 



delalaym said:


> I know all of this is so confusing. I wish ACS/DIAC would give clear info on this. Which beginning date to put in eoi and then which date to put in the actual visa application...


----------



## maleek20 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All we discuss more in this situation because until now no one give answer


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

*ACS Work Experience*

I would like to present the following situation related to the Work Experience:

> ACS Application Submitted March 2013.

> Work Experience submitted starting Jan 2003 - Till date (time of ACS application).

> ACS issued response in July 2013.

> ACS deemed relevant work as ..... "The following employment after July 2008 ..... "

While submitting the EOI today, I would add work experience start date from July or August 2008 (what ever it be) but since i am still working (as of today) in the same role (with the same employer). So for the end date I would select "Till Date". 

Will that be fine with DIAC if in future i receive the invitation from DIAC and could claim 10 points for experience (from July/Aug 2008 till date) ???

Also, is their any email address or contact details that we can have to ask the same question to DIAC, prior to putting forward actual VISA application with DIAC.

Thanks and Best Regards,
~NMiller


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

nmiller said:


> I would like to present the following situation related to the Work Experience:
> 
> > ACS Application Submitted March 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi Nmiller , 

I think that should be fine , as long as you are claiming points for work experience after the deemed date , which is July 2008 in your case , and support that with relevant proof of employment - salary slips etc . And for "till date" it is enough to leave the "to date" in your EOI blank , in fact help in EOI states this : "Leave the to date blank if you are still working in the same job" . Your points will then be automatically calculated using your experience till the date of your invitation .

Thanks,
Chetu


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Chetu, can we get this confirmation from the DIAC as well, do have any contact details (email or phone) where we can confirm this ... since as u know a hell lot of money will be on the stake (3060 + 765 + 765 + 1530 = 6120 AUS $)


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

nmiller said:


> Thanks Chetu, can we get this confirmation from the DIAC as well, do have any contact details (email or phone) where we can confirm this ... since as u know a hell lot of money will be on the stake (3060 + 765 + 765 + 1530 = 6120 AUS $)


Hi Nmiller , 

Check "Booklet 6" , the bible of DIAC as it were, for almost anything . Also , if you click on those '?' tags next to each date field in the employment history section of the EOI you see a help text that details this to you . 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all 
I am new to this thread
Need help urgently
I got acs on March 2012 with 8+, for my wife got on May same 8+ years of exp.
But we didn't clear IELTS. recently we cleared we both got 7,6.5,6.5,6 and 7.5,6,6.6,6 respectively 

Now I am planning to apply eoi, 
As coming to points we both are of age 34 so we get 25pts. Exp 15 pts, we both had MCA degree.
So 15 pts total 55 points + partner 5pts so total 60 points so I started to keep in eoi.

But while searching forums and my from friends came to know that they are cutting exp from 2years to 4 years as per new rules.
If they cut points by DIAC then I will get 5pts shorter.

Even having master degree in computers also will theycut the exp? Did diac considers the exp after acs report?


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Anybody having the email address where we can get the reply on our queries esp. related to the claiming experience points at the time of invite? If we can have a confirmation from DIAC on the what is said above ?


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

mns said:


> Hi all
> I am new to this thread
> Need help urgently
> I got acs on March 2012 with 8+, for my wife got on May same 8+ years of exp.
> ...



Hi,
DIAC will deduct initial relevant experience as below,
If you have a bachelor major computing degree then 2 years.
If you have bachelor Minor ICT degree then 4-6 years (6 years in case of RPL)
If you are showing your qualification to claim the points (MCA) then DIAC will consider the experience after this qualification and further they will deduct 2 years.

One suggestion, if you shortfall for 5 points only then you can either go for IELTS to score 7 each module or check if you can go for a state sponsorship.

Hope it is clear now... Thanks


----------



## hits1976 (May 9, 2013)

**

Hi All,

I did not pay enough attention to this detail of what ACS says and what is required in EOI. I am afraid I made a mistake in my EOI. 

My work experience was from May 2003 to May 2013. ACS letter said the work experience "after July 2005" is relevant. 

This makes it 2 months short on 8 years experience. 

I claimed points of 8 years and above experience points in EOI (claiming I have 10 year experience as above) and now I already have the INVITE. 

Is this going to be a problem once I am assigned the CO? 
Will they treat this as false information in EOI and reject my application? 
Is there a possibility that I can show my work experience (self employed free lancing) after I applied for skill assessment to make up for missing 2 months?


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

What about ACS experience VS SS Experience requirement.
I want to apply for VIC SS for 261313 (Software Engineer). They have a minimum 3 years experience requirement, but according to ACS I have only 1.7 years (After 2 years deduction). 

Can anyone share his experience for this situation. Am I eligible to apply for SS or not.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

hits1976 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did not pay enough attention to this detail of what ACS says and what is required in EOI. I am afraid I made a mistake in my EOI.
> 
> ...


Points can be claimed for the experience gained after July 2005 to the date of invitation.

What is the date of your invitation? If you shortfall for the points and there is any difference in caimed points in EOI and actual then I will suggest you not to apply for VISA at the moment and wait for your invitation expiry so that you can re-apply for EOI and till that time you will be able to gain the required experience.
Also you can contact any MARA agent who works for charity, they don't charge fee (few agents work without fee), they can help you in getting more visibility and suggestions.
Visit https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394 and find one of the agent to help you out.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

pr2b said:


> What about ACS experience VS SS Experience requirement.
> I want to apply for VIC SS for 261313 (Software Engineer). They have a minimum 3 years experience requirement, but according to ACS I have only 1.7 years (After 2 years deduction).
> 
> Can anyone share his experience for this situation. Am I eligible to apply for SS or not.


Hi,
I think you can apply for Victoria State Nomination, as they are asking for 3 years of experience not skilled employment. You have 3.7 years of experience out of which 1.7 years of skilled employment.
You can contact them on below detail asking the same. One more thing you can apply Victoria State Nomination, as there is no fee for it so no loss.

Tel: + 61 3 9651 9756
Email: [email protected]


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> I think you can apply for Victoria State Nomination, as they are asking for 3 years of experience not skilled employment. You have 3.7 years of experience out of which 1.7 years of skilled employment.
> You can contact them on below detail asking the same. One more thing you can apply Victoria State Nomination, as there is no fee for it so no loss.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

I got the following reply
*
"Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

All applicants must meet the work experience requirements for your occupation. Check the State Nomination Occupation List for these requirements. 

Work experience gained during an apprenticeship is not counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Only paid work experience gained post-qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume. 

Work experience may be 20 hours/week (part-time). 

For more information on Victorian nomination eligibility, see our website: 

Skilled Nominated (190) visa - minimum eligibility requirements 
Skilled Regional (489) visa - minimum eligibility requirements "
*


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

pr2b said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the following reply
> *
> ...


Hi,
I think you should go ahead and apply for Victorian State Sponsorship/ Nomination. It is free of cost, so no loss..


----------



## hits1976 (May 9, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Points can be claimed for the experience gained after July 2005 to the date of invitation.
> 
> What is the date of your invitation? If you shortfall for the points and there is any difference in caimed points in EOI and actual then I will suggest you not to apply for VISA at the moment and wait for your invitation expiry so that you can re-apply for EOI and till that time you will be able to gain the required experience.
> Also you can contact any MARA agent who works for charity, they don't charge fee (few agents work without fee), they can help you in getting more visibility and suggestions.
> Visit and find one of the agent to help you out.


Thanks abhaytomar for your reply. I got invitation on 7th October. 

Here is the thing, in my EOI I put the start date and end date as May 2003 to May 2013 thinking that I need to provide actual start and end date of experience. Looking at forum threads it seems I needed to put August 2005 as starting date as my ACS letter says "After July 2005". In that case I would be approx 2 months sort on 8 years as I left my job on 17-May-2013. 

Since July 2013 I have been working as independent consultant (this was not in ACS as the ACS application was already gone when I started this). Also, I did not put this experience after July 2013 in EOI application. 

I have requested one MARA agent to help on this. Lets see what he says.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

hits1976 said:


> Thanks abhaytomar for your reply. I got invitation on 7th October.
> 
> Here is the thing, in my EOI I put the start date and end date as May 2003 to May 2013 thinking that I need to provide actual start and end date of experience. Looking at forum threads it seems I needed to put August 2005 as starting date as my ACS letter says "After July 2005". In that case I would be approx 2 months sort on 8 years as I left my job on 17-May-2013.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Experience gained against self employment is also considered, but you need to convince the CO with the required documentation that you have been working on porjects after you quit your job. I am not sure what the documents you need to provide for that, but better to call immigration department, they can help you on that.

BTW, Best of luck mate...


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is *after July 2012* is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*please advise..*



hits1976 said:


> Thanks abhaytomar for your reply. I got invitation on 7th October.
> 
> Here is the thing, in my EOI I put the start date and end date as May 2003 to May 2013 thinking that I need to provide actual start and end date of experience. Looking at forum threads it seems I needed to put August 2005 as starting date as my ACS letter says "After July 2005". In that case I would be approx 2 months sort on 8 years as I left my job on 17-May-2013.
> 
> ...


Hello Buddy..

Since you were in the same boat in what I am right now and also reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is after July 2012 is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date 

Because Criteria states - That Non ICT degree needs 6+ years of work exp in ANZCO code = If I am Suitable according to ACS = I have 6+ years of relevent work Exp


----------



## dranig (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

The information that ACS assessed experience is just to evaluate whether we meet the minimum eligibility is true? Because somewhere else in the same forum I have read in the EOI we should give exactly what is been assessed by ACS. My immigration agent has the same opinion as the former. And they submitted EOI with full experience. I have received an invitation to apply for visa too with 65 points. Now I am in dilemma whether to go ahead with visa application or not. Your suggestions are welcome. Need a solid understanding on what is actually needed in EOI (Actual or ACS)

Thanks in advance
DRANIG


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Buddy..
> 
> Since you were in the same boat in what I am right now and also reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below
> 
> ...


Hi,
You should claim the experience after July 2012 in your EOI, as it is not completing even 3 years then you won't get any points against your experience. Calculate your points and if you are able to claim 60 points then you shud submit your EOI else would suggest you to prepare for IELTS  to score your points for elligibility ...
Best of luck...


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

dranig said:


> Hi,
> 
> The information that ACS assessed experience is just to evaluate whether we meet the minimum eligibility is true? Because somewhere else in the same forum I have read in the EOI we should give exactly what is been assessed by ACS. My immigration agent has the same opinion as the former. And they submitted EOI with full experience. I have received an invitation to apply for visa too with 65 points. Now I am in dilemma whether to go ahead with visa application or not. Your suggestions are welcome. Need a solid understanding on what is actually needed in EOI (Actual or ACS)
> 
> ...


Hi,
What is the breakup of components for the points you claimed in EOI and what is the actual experience.
If ACS report is in old format and no experience has been deducted so far for the skill assessment then DIAC will deduct the experience based on the criteria as ACS does.
It would be better to say something or suggest something for you if you share your detail, like IELTS, experience, Age and the output of ACS report (remove any person info) and the Points as claimed in EOI.


----------



## dranig (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry, I have updated my Signature.

ACS has assessed my experience as 4 years and 8 months. In fact at the time of ACS application I had 6 years and 8 months. At the time of EOI application my immigration agent had provided my entire experience (6.8 plus current employment) which made me point of 65 points. And the EOI got selected immediately. 

Now we are confused whether it is correct way (somewhere I read that ACS result is only used to evaluate minimum eligibility. Is it true and can I proceed with Visa application?

Personal details 
AGE 32 (Birth Month Jun)
IELTS 7 in each band
Qualification ICT Major

Please find below my employment history,
Feb 2005-Jan 2007 Company1
April 2007-Jun 2010 Company2
March 2011-Nov 2012 Company3 
July 2013-Till Date Company4 (Experience after ACS assessment)

ACS had stated employment after May 2007 is considered as relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)

Based on the information provided could you please advice me on the best option.
Below are the options available according to me
1) Proceed with the visa application
2) Wait for invite to expire and edit the EOI with current experience (without ACS assessment for this duration) which will give an experience of 5 years
3) Wait for invite to expire and meanwhile obtain a revised skill assessment from ACS. Then edit EOI and get points for 5 years experience
4) Wait for invite to expire and modify the employment as 4.8 years only to have 60 points.

Please if any one can guide me on this.

Thanks in advance,
DRANIG


----------



## asharma (Nov 14, 2013)

dranig said:


> Sorry, I have updated my Signature.
> 
> ACS has assessed my experience as 4 years and 8 months. In fact at the time of ACS application I had 6 years and 8 months. At the time of EOI application my immigration agent had provided my entire experience (6.8 plus current employment) which made me point of 65 points. And the EOI got selected immediately.
> 
> ...


Hi DRANIG,

Could you please let us know what worked for you ?


----------



## Rooh (May 19, 2014)

*Query regarding the skill assessment*

Hi members,

There is a small yet an important query. My husband is planning to apply for OZ PR and regarding the skill assessment we need some advice. 

My husband is BE( electronics)
MBA (markiting & Finance)
Work exp: 2.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia in IT (total)
Intend to apply as a Business analyst

The query is one, business analyst or System Analyst, which field would . be more feasible? 

Two, what all documents we require to submit. ( can somebody share sample of documents removing their personal details)

Three, since the work experience is in IT and the bachelors degree is in electronics, we understand that out of the total 5 yrs , 4 yrs would be deducted and only 1 year would be considered for calculating points. Thus would the one year be considered as an OZ experience or not.

Last, how much important is it to apply for OZ PR from Australia, I mean can we apply from India as well, or is it considered to be better and quicker to apply from OZ.

Please help us understand the procedure better.


----------



## durontto (Nov 27, 2014)

*A query regarding lodging VISA application for Software Engineer*

Hello,

I am seeking you kind advice for lodging my visa application. 

I want to apply for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, for the skill Software Engineer (ANZSCO code: 261313). I submitted my EOI claiming 60 points and already got the invitation. Here are the points I claimed:

Age: 30 points 
English language ability: 0 points (I have competent English)
Qualifications: 15 points
Skilled employment: 10 points (for 5+ years overseas experience)
Partner Skill: 5 points

Now the problem is actually, what is mentioned in the letter assessed by ACS. According to their criteria I am qualified for skill after June, 2008 and according to that statement my employment is 4 years (ended in June, 2012) ( they deduct 2 years of my experience).

But, in my EOI I have claimed the whole experience I had( started in June, 2006 and ended in June, 2012: total 5 years). 

My question is, if DIAC count the years of experience according to ACS then I actually have 55 points and that means if I lodge my application there is a possibility that they may refuse my application! Since, in my EOI I have claimed the whole years of experience I had. So, I am actually very confused whether I should go ahead to apply for the VISA.

At present I am studying in Australia and I will nearly 1.5 more years to complete my degree. (started in July, 2012)

In this circumstances, please advise me, what to do. My score was in borderline and my experience also. The visa application need to be lodge by January. So please give me your expert opinion what should I do now? 

Will DIAC consider the work experience that actually I had or what the ACS assessed?


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi All,

After reading the post above, I am also in same boat. 

ACS reply on 3 Jul 2014 for 261312 developer programmer

Acs is recognised my work experience from may 2012 of march 2004 to may 2014 (2 years only)

When I called CO and asked she said my education is not getting recognised. (Diploma in computers from BTE) That's why 8 years experience in non skilled. 

Where else my agent asked me to do education assessment through vetassess which came positive. 

Can someone suggest some ways to process further?

Regards,
Aks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

sk804 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After reading the post above, I am also in same boat.
> 
> ...


Your education is a diploma hence ACS has deducted 8 yrs work exp(if it was recognised then they would have deducted 6 yrs).
Its a standard practice check below link
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
With regards to Vetassess assessment your agent is right. Since its been assessed by Vetasses you can claim = 10 points for diploma.
With regards to work exp you have 0 points (no points can be claimed for unskilled period and skilled period in your case is less than 3 yrs hence 0(zero) points)


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Your education is a diploma hence ACS has deducted 8 yrs work exp(if it was recognised then they would have deducted 6 yrs).
> Its a standard practice check
> With regards to Vetassess assessment your agent is right. Since its been assessed by Vetasses you can claim = 10 points for diploma.
> With regards to work exp you have 0 points (no points can be claimed for unskilled period and skilled period in your case is less than 3 yrs hence 0(zero) points)


Thank you GinjaNINJA for replying.

Can you help me understand why my diploma is not recognised by acs but vetassess do? (Fyi - its Board of technical education, maharashtra certificate)


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

sk804 said:


> Thank you GinjaNINJA for replying.
> 
> Can you help me understand why my diploma is not recognised by acs but vetassess do? (Fyi - its Board of technical education, maharashtra certificate)


No clue mate.
Get your agent to communicate with ACS.
They ll give you a better response.
As far as i Know every assessment authority have different criterias. Maybe your university is not on ACSs list of recognised universities from India.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> No clue mate.
> Get your agent to communicate with ACS.
> They ll give you a better response.
> As far as i Know every assessment authority have different criterias. Maybe your university is not on ACSs list of recognised universities from India.


Thanks mate for your input. 

I am like stuck,not sure what to do next.... 

Even if I go for re evaluation( paying evaluation fee again), not sure if it will get change or give the same assessment. 

Anyone have similar experience? Or any other suggestions will be highly appreciated. 


-Sk


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi all,
For ACS skill assessment, my husband only submitted 3 out of his 5 years working experience as an SAP consultant because he could only get reference letters from some employers. We got a positive skill assessment.
What I am concerned now is whether it will be a problem when working history in ACS skill assessment letter is not as complete as what we fill in form 80 under employment section? Please note that my husband is just secondary applicant and I got 5 partner skill points from him.
Thank you a lot.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Laxie,

It is not uncommon for applicants to skip employment episodes for reasons just like yours- ex-employer not willing to provide references, or not enough proof of employment (were paid in cash, etc). You essentially are underclaiming your skills/ points which should not be any problem. Should your CO ask about it (which itself is highly unlikely to happen), you can state that the said employer was unwilling to provide references, or the employment was irrelevant to your occupation.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank Keeda, your replies always make me so much relieved 
Good lucks to your visa application. Hope we both can nail it. I lodged mine on 25th June.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh thats great. We might have similar timelines then. I am not sure if just paying the fees means "visa lodged" because I've just paid the fees and haven't done anything to it yet. Hopefully, I will soon upload all the required documents in the coming week.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, the payment means done lodgement. The uploading of documents can follow that at any time. I am also finalizing the loading of my docs: MC, photograph and one of PCCs.
When do you expect we'll have CO allocated? Looks like a bunch of grants was just sent out last week, so we can expect quicker processing time,right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, could be that we are just about to be picked up, provided that we complete our applications soon. July-6 is just round the corner and that will bring in another 2300+ applicants. Depending on how fast they pay up and submit all documents, they would compete with us. COs first pick up applications that are complete.


----------

